# Seeking Medical Biller/Coder



## Cindy711

Currently seeking an experienced orthopedic biller/coder in Ct (about 25 miles east of Hartford)


----------



## broo4909

brubear1 said:


> Currently seeking an experienced orthopedic biller/coder in Ct (about 25 miles east of Hartford)



will this offer remote coding


----------



## kocumna

Can you please tell me if this position is still available?


----------

